# Anyone else hate the holidays?



## Bobbyloads (Dec 5, 2021)

Fucking hate this time of the year my b day then Christmas then New Years. 🤦‍♂️

Always had shitty christmases as a kid never got what I wanted my dad always started fights with my mom ate nasty ass food and it is cold as fuck and it snows.

Now I’m older work dies during this time it’s still cold and snows have to spend a shit load of money on presents and now I always argue with my wife around the holidays  🤦‍♂️

Only good thing is having the kids enjoy their presents Christmas morning except the older one he never gets excited for shit.

I’m gonna try to be positive this year already off to a bad start Damn guy at work sits across from me decided to play Christmas music all month and it drives me crazy I hate Christmas music and tv programming is horrible how many times can you watch home alone and a Christmas story? 🤦‍♂️

Already had to order the new iPods and oculus VR headset and more shit is coming not going to stores ordering everything online had to go to Walmart and shoe carnival today to grab a few things shits already crazy fuck my life

But like I said I’m gonna try to stay positive I’m gonna take most of Christmas week off vacation days unless it’s busy for some reason then money talks and I’m gonna try not to argue with the old ball and chain that’s gonna be nearly impossible literally told her ass get the monoclonal therapy for a week before you get bad and she waits until she gets bad 🥊 but I’m gonna try this year.


----------



## CJ (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 5, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 15906


That was gonna be the pic I posted but seen the little girl flicking off camera was too funny


----------



## TODAY (Dec 5, 2021)

Yeah, Christmas and my birthday can fuck right off.

Thanksgiving, though? That's my shit.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 5, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Yeah, Christmas and my birthday can fuck right off.
> 
> Thanksgiving, though? That's my shit.


Yeah good food on a Thursday perfect day to get off work back to full business on Monday I can fuck with turkey day and I like 4th of July labor and Memorial Day are great as well don’t mind those at all.


----------



## CJ (Dec 5, 2021)

Bobbyloads hates Santa. 😔


----------



## TODAY (Dec 5, 2021)

I prefer to treat all major holidays like Thanksgiving but with different decor.

No material gifts, no awful music, just a bunch of loved ones spending time together. Traditional gift giving holidays are my idea of hell.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 5, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Bobbyloads hates Santa. 😔


Now i do they made Santa gay he’s not gay he has mrs clause and the elf’s if they were gonna make him gay at least have him cheat on mrs clause  with a gay elf 🤦‍♂️


----------



## CJ (Dec 5, 2021)

You only hate Santa because he wouldn't eat your stupid sandwiches!!!  🤣


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 5, 2021)

TODAY said:


> I prefer to treat all major holidays like Thanksgiving but with different decor.
> 
> No material gifts, no awful music, just a bunch of loved ones spending time together. Traditional gift giving holidays are my idea of hell.


Gotta do it for the kids even though I don’t like it I wanna make sure my kids don’t get the same opinion as me but I get where your coming from


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 5, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You only hate Santa because he wouldn't eat your stupid sandwiches!!!  🤣
> 
> View attachment 15907


Dude best Christmas movie ever Thornton played that role to perfection


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 5, 2021)

yes i hate it..In florida there is no Christmas spirit


----------



## FearThaGear (Dec 5, 2021)

I enjoy the time with family. That is what I look forward to.

What I don't enjoy is the expectations of gifts and the feeling of being cheap if you don't get "the right"gift. We stopped buying gifts for adults and only buy for the kids.

The extra traffic and the higher volume of people in every store that you go to is equally as irritating.

Christmas marketing from the decorations and tree marketing that starts during Halloween to the same old boring music being played over and over from Thanksgiving until the end of the year makes me want to eat children.

Outside of that, I do like the colder weather and the snow. Sweating and heat can stay it's happy ass in the south as far as I'm concerned.

Soooo, I guess it ok🤷😂


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 5, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> yes i hate it..In florida there is no Christmas spirit


That would be the best place to be for Christmas I should talk my wife into going there for the week would be great


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 5, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> That would be the best place to be for Christmas I should talk my wife into going there for the week would be great


not a single light or jingle here bro


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 5, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> not a single light or jingle here bro


Even better lol


----------



## CJ (Dec 6, 2021)

Yeah, the over commercialization of the holiday makes it rough. I prefer Thanksgiving for that reason.


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 6, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Now i do they made Santa gay he’s not gay he has mrs clause and the elf’s if they were gonna make him gay at least have him cheat on mrs clause  with a gay elf 🤦‍♂️


My fucking God.. I can't believe it.     They should have made him black also, to be all inclusive.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 6, 2021)

A B C XYZ said:


> My fucking God.. I can't believe it.     They should have made him black also, to be all inclusive.


Trans lol omg lost all respect for Seth Rogan use to love that guy everyone go watch Santa inc trailer so fucking woke and bad he got all pissed on Twitter saying anyone who didn’t like it is a white supremesist lol 3% audience score guess lots of white supremesists  of all colors lmao


----------



## Geezer (Dec 6, 2021)

I try not to hate anything.

It doesn't work.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 6, 2021)

To me, it's all about the kids. Yeah the travel, and family drama and commercialization is a pain, but when I'm watching the kids open their presents and be so excited it just has me smiling all day. I have two 7 year old twin nephews and their Mom is over protective as all hell, so I get them the gifts she won't. bows and arrows, dart guns, anything that makes noise. I have a 12 year old niece I still spoil too. Sadly these three are the last of the young ones, so I enjoy it while I still can.

I think once they are older I'll be spending Christmas in the Caribbean.


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 6, 2021)

Christmas is Bullshit.  Even Einstein said the Bible is BS.    There is No God.  It's all one Bullshit Holiday.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 6, 2021)

I hate what christmas has become. I was given alot as a kid but I understood then what I do now because my parents preached it wasn't about the gifts. Now my wife was not so lucky and now she wants every Christmas to be huge and get the kids this and that. All while last years gift sit in the closet not being used. I'm fucking scrooge on steroids

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## j2048b (Dec 6, 2021)

the only thing i dont like are those who take advantage of good kind poeple during the holidays, they know its the time, so they do to the fullest, me, im like na fuckers pay for ur own gas, i aint paying for u just becaiuse its Christs birthday.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 6, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> I hate what christmas has become. I was given alot as a kid but I understood then what I do now because my parents preached it wasn't about the gifts. Now my wife was not so lucky and now she wants every Christmas to be huge and get the kids this and that. All while last years gift sit in the closet not being used. I'm fucking scrooge on steroids
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Yeah I get super mad about wasting food toys etc pet peeve of mine my wife is same way as yours it’s not teaching   the kids anything


----------



## Freakmidd (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 6, 2021)

Freakmidd said:


> View attachment 15916


Couldn’t do that to my tree wife would kill me she takes her time decorating it lol


----------



## Freakmidd (Dec 6, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Couldn’t do that to my tree wife would kill me she takes her time decorating it lol
> View attachment 15917


Nice lookin tree!

That was just me flexing..

As much as I might want to, mine would push me out the window if I did that to her tree.


----------



## CJ (Dec 6, 2021)

Freakmidd said:


> View attachment 15916


This was literally what happened every Dec 26th during my childhood. 🤣


----------



## Yano (Dec 6, 2021)

Oh It wont be so bad , I'll help ya set up the rest of the Christmas lights


----------



## Geezer (Dec 6, 2021)

Kraken said:


> To me, it's all about the kids. Yeah the travel, and family drama and commercialization is a pain, but when I'm watching the kids open their presents and be so excited it just has me smiling all day. I have two 7 year old twin nephews and their Mom is over protective as all hell, so I get them the gifts she won't. bows and arrows, dart guns, anything that makes noise. I have a 12 year old niece I still spoil too. Sadly these three are the last of the young ones, so I enjoy it while I still can.
> 
> I think once they are older I'll be spending Christmas in the Caribbean.


 This is more along the lines of how I feel. Christmas is for kids/family. I don't hate it, but don't care for the "inconvenience" that comes with the holidays. 

But, I also realize "it isn't all about me" either.

I try and stock enough groceries to prevent having to venture-out between Thanksgiving and New Years. 

Have a lots of good memories of family holidays at Grandma & Grandpas. I wouldn't wish to deny anyone else the same. Haven't "celebrated" the holidays in decades, no kids and much of family gone.

I'd recall a line  from one of the Indiana Jones movies that's stuck with me as I age.

"We seem to have reached the age where *life* *stops* *giving* us things and *starts* *taking* them away."


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 6, 2021)

It's all lumped together and it sucks.  My bday is in December.  My wife's bday is two days after mine.  My kids are all ungrateful little shits.  My wife plays the hell out of that stupid Mariah Carey song but in reality she always expects gifts.  

Bah motherfucking humbug.


----------



## eazy (Dec 6, 2021)

I love Christmas.

I've spent some at the mission. I've spent some locked up.

These days I am grateful to spend it eating prime rib watching my kids and wife open presents.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 6, 2021)

I gave some idiot a good gift the other day.  I put a hidden camera in my trunk.  I laid a few $1 bills and a $20 in the back.   I then went and ordered my groceries online from Walmart.  And guess what!  I went to pick up my groceries at the pickup location, I acted tired and stupid..... the sucker took the bait and took the $20!    Funny as hell, he told the cops he thought it was a tip!   Well, they hauled his ass off to jail and he was fired on the spot!

Merry Christmas to all the Thieves!


----------



## Geezer (Dec 6, 2021)

A B C XYZ said:


> I gave some idiot a good gift the other day.  I put a hidden camera in my trunk.  I laid a few $1 bills and a $20 in the back.   I then went and ordered my groceries online from Walmart.  And guess what!  I went to pick up my groceries at the pickup location, I acted tired and stupid..... the sucker took the bait and took the $20!    Funny as hell, he told the cops he thought it was a tip!   Well, they hauled his ass off to jail and he was fired on the spot!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all the Thieves!


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 6, 2021)

I love it
My heart goes out to people with so many painful memories they can’t enjoy it.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Kraken (Dec 6, 2021)

A B C XYZ said:


> I gave some idiot a good gift the other day.  I put a hidden camera in my trunk.  I laid a few $1 bills and a $20 in the back.   I then went and ordered my groceries online from Walmart.  And guess what!  I went to pick up my groceries at the pickup location, I acted tired and stupid..... the sucker took the bait and took the $20!    Funny as hell, he told the cops he thought it was a tip!   Well, they hauled his ass off to jail and he was fired on the spot!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all the Thieves!



Ha!  Running your own sting operation! Love it.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 6, 2021)

I stay home alone with the dog for all holidays, while wife/kids go off and do the visiting, holiday meal thing w/ her family... I did it all for the 1st 34 years of us being together. But with the kids now in their 20's, I decided 5 years ago I will no longer do holidays. And its magical. (I see family all year long, they live close by, no need for me to go out on holidays). Eat, nap, movie, nap, etc,  fantastic...


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 6, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Fucking hate this time of the year my b day then Christmas then New Years. 🤦‍♂️
> 
> Always had shitty christmases as a kid never got what I wanted my dad always started fights with my mom ate nasty ass food and it is cold as fuck and it snows.
> 
> ...


Have you tried supplementing with vitamin d?  A lot of people are deficient around this time of year and it can cause some depressive feelings. 

I hear you, though. The commercialization of the holiday ruins all of the fun of it. I just want to be around friends and family and stuff our faces with good food and drink.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 6, 2021)

A B C XYZ said:


> I gave some idiot a good gift the other day.  I put a hidden camera in my trunk.  I laid a few $1 bills and a $20 in the back.   I then went and ordered my groceries online from Walmart.  And guess what!  I went to pick up my groceries at the pickup location, I acted tired and stupid..... the sucker took the bait and took the $20!    Funny as hell, he told the cops he thought it was a tip!   Well, they hauled his ass off to jail and he was fired on the spot!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all the Thieves!


So basically entrapment... I don't condone the guy taking the money, but you're an asshole. I hope bad things happen to you.

Also, I don't believe any of your stories. But I guess some people have to do things like this on the internet to make themselves feel big in real life. 🙄


----------



## snake (Dec 6, 2021)

It can be a little to much if you let it. I try to keep it simple; Thanksgiving is a time to give thanks, that's it. Christmas, if you're of that faith is a time to honor a gift.

People take something so simple and make a cluster-fuuk of something good.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 6, 2021)

Keep the joyfullness down


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 6, 2021)

snake said:


> Christmas, if you're of that faith is a time to honor a gift.


Christmas, a time to honor the God of Christianity by celebrating a holiday rooted in pagan traditions.  Santa fits in there somewhere, somehow. 

Gotta love it.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 6, 2021)

Lmao thank god I’m not alone on this


----------



## Kraken (Dec 7, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Lmao thank god I’m not alone on this


In fact, you seem to be in a strong majority.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 7, 2021)

Kraken said:


> In fact, you seem to be in a strong majority.


Buch of damn roided up scrooges around these neck of the woods


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 7, 2021)

I hate them. I only celebrate them for those around me. Make them happy.


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 7, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Fucking hate this time of the year my b day then Christmas then New Years. 🤦‍♂️
> 
> Always had shitty christmases as a kid never got what I wanted my dad always started fights with my mom ate nasty ass food and it is cold as fuck and it snows.
> 
> ...


No presents for anyone, Beat both children and wife and tell them happy fucking Christmas! Then go out and snort coke from some hot hooker's asshole.

Problem solved.


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Yeah, the over commercialization of the holiday makes it rough. I prefer Thanksgiving for that reason.


Bullshit you just love to go all the way with your elbow into that turkey asshole.


----------



## CJ (Dec 7, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Bullshit you just love to go all the way with your elbow into that turkey asshole.


How else would I get that last bit of stuffing? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Yano (Dec 7, 2021)

I'll clarify my stance on the holidays. Loved the way it was magical for the kids when they were little , for the most part I do enjoy immediate family get togethers for big meals , me n the old lady kids n grands , to me that's a great time. I enjoy the quiet moments just sitting and looking at the tree with the ol lady and watching those corny ass old christmas shows that have been on since we were kids ,, yeah frosty n rudolph n shit go on and laugh. What I do not enjoy and hate about the holidays is , price gouging , parking and traffic , attitudes , entitlement , bullshit disappointment over some thing that some one thought enough of you to get. Do NOT enjoy mass family gatherings with all the aunts uncles cousins and all the arguing , drunken bullshit and stress that causes. Don't need some 3rd cousin twice removeds fat kid trying to punch a balloon and knock his juice over onto my carpet , fuck all that.  So while i happily maintain my scrooge status for the most part , there are a few shinning moments through it all I catch my self smiling.


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 7, 2021)

I hate religion, based out of stupidity, and you must turn your mind off to accept it.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 7, 2021)

A B C XYZ said:


> I hate religion, based out of stupidity, and you must turn your mind off to accept it.



You should pray you're right.

Otherwise one day you'll stand before the One who'll judge you over it.


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 7, 2021)

Geezer said:


> You should pray you're right.
> 
> Otherwise one day you'll stand before the One who'll judge you over it.


We are all shitting ourselves now.


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 7, 2021)

Geezer said:


> You should pray you're right.
> 
> Otherwise one day you'll stand before the One who'll judge you over it.


Well, there has been over 15,000 "Gods" in recorded history.  What if you chose to worship the wrong one(s) ?    Won't the real one be mad at you?

Fact is... No God has ever written a book.  Only other Idiots who claim "God" talked to them have written books, claiming a GOD wanted them to write a book for him .  I find it strange that a God(s) must hire Ghost Writers to write his books.


Then again... Maybe there isn't a God, and the other people are crazy.  Well, I've seen lots of crazy people, but No Gods.... so.. I'll take the stance there is not one!


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 7, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> We are all shitting ourselves now.


I know I am.

Even assuming that there is a God or Gods, the chances of picking the “right” one(s) out of literally thousands is pretty low.

Punishing people for not picking you in the God lottery is a pretty shitty and not at all loving thing to do — especially seeing as the majority of the world didn’t pick you.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 7, 2021)

*“We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.  That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed.”*

Sound familiar?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Dec 7, 2021)

Geezer said:


> *“We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.  That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed.”*
> 
> Sound familiar?


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 7, 2021)

@mugzy can we get an eyes rolling so hard that the emoji goes blind emoji?


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 7, 2021)

I hate 'em, both Thanksgiving and Christmas although I've had way more of them than most of you. I really dislike anything that disrupts my routine and both of those are major disrupters to me. Thanksgiving was OK while my mom was alive but now it's just a big hassle for little reward and too much prep and clean-up. Christmas is the most ridiculous holiday ever. Every year it gets farther and farther away from it's original meaning and intent. Now it's all about commercialism and spending stupid amounts of money. Most adults and kids these days get whatever they want whenever they want it anyway so it's just redundant to get more stuff. The crap my grandkids have stuffed in their house is obscene, besides the toys they each have their own desktop computers, Ipads, game tablets, phones, every electronics gizmo you can think of and they're all under 10. When I was a kid I had a couple special toys maybe....they  have  hundreds or more. It's fucking crazy.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 7, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> View attachment 15970


Awww, I'm very sorry to hear that :-(


----------



## mugzy (Dec 7, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> @mugzy can we get an eyes rolling so hard that the emoji goes blind emoji?


I'll see what I can do


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 7, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> I hate 'em, both Thanksgiving and Christmas although I've had way more of them than most of you. I really dislike anything that disrupts my routine and both of those are major disrupters to me. Thanksgiving was OK while my mom was alive but now it's just a big hassle for little reward and too much prep and clean-up. Christmas is the most ridiculous holiday ever. Every year it gets farther and farther away from it's original meaning and intent. Now it's all about commercialism and spending stupid amounts of money. Most adults and kids these days get whatever they want whenever they want it anyway so it's just redundant to get more stuff. The crap my grandkids have stuffed in their house is obscene, besides the toys they each have their own desktop computers, Ipads, game tablets, phones, every electronics gizmo you can think of and they're all under 10. When I was a kid I had a couple special toys maybe....they  have  hundreds or more. It's fucking crazy.


couldn't agree more on the majority of kids and adults already getting what they want when they want it.  I feel like a scrooge most holidays, I mean I give gifts and all but I just don't get into the celebration kind of like with birthdays, I just don't give a fuck. Congratulations, you were born, lets celebrate, great for kids, dumb for adults.  I don't like a reminder that Im another year older.
Do I sound like a grump? Its cuz I am. Im an old fart now too.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 7, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> couldn't agree more on the majority of kids and adults already getting what they want when they want it.  I feel like a scrooge most holidays, I mean I give gifts and all but I just don't get into the celebration kind of like with birthdays, I just don't give a fuck. Congratulations, you were born, lets celebrate, great for kids, dumb for adults.  I don't like a reminder that Im another year older.
> Do I sound like a grump? Its cuz I am. Im an old fart now too.


I stopped seeing the point in celebrating birthdays and Xmas when I was about 15.

Yeah, I turned into an old man at a young age 😂


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 7, 2021)

Bah, who celebrates anything anymore??? I just keep my holiday gatherings simple and it's just a few people in my family. Thanksgiving next year I'm just going to go out for dinner instead.


----------



## Yano (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## RISE (Dec 7, 2021)

Not a fan either.  Motherfuckers start playing xmas music and putting up decorations in October before its even halloween.  Forcing this bs holiday down people's throats months before it starts.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 7, 2021)

RISE said:


> Not a fan either.  Motherfuckers start playing xmas music and putting up decorations in October before its even halloween.  Forcing this bs holiday down people's throats months before it starts.


Putting up Christmas shit before Remembrance Day should be a jailable offence.


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 7, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Bah, who celebrates anything anymore??? I just keep my holiday gatherings simple and it's just a few people in my family. Thanksgiving next year I'm just going to go out for dinner instead.


Aren't you guys forbidden to reunite under the same roof or even keep in contact between eachother?


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 7, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Aren't you guys forbidden to reunite under the same roof or even keep in contact between eachother?


Not quite really. Just my immediate family and do keep in touch often with other family members.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 7, 2021)

Oh fair sky good were art thou


----------



## Sven Northman (Dec 7, 2021)

I fucking love the holidays. Nothing but good memories of getting plastered in my youth with my friends and brothers while we slid down the steepest hills and forests in our neighborhood on anything we could find. VW bug hoods, garbage can lids, etc. 

I have a 12 year old now and he keeps me young. Its still a magical time for him and I enjoy getting caught up in it. 

I get annoyed at xmas shit coming out in fucking October in the name of capitalism though. Cant we get through one damned holiday before we start the next?


----------



## j2048b (Dec 8, 2021)

Freeform 25 days if christmas, 

Shitter was full, Christmas vacation... The #1 movie of all time,

Office christmas party , almost died laughing,

Die hard, leathal weapon, scrooged, elf, home alone 1&2, arnolds stupid christmas movie, deck the halls, trains planes and automobiles, (thanksgiving and Christmas movie) the movie dutch (fucken hilarious), the santa clause 1-2 ,(3 sucked), Polar express, man so many 

All the popular movies, thats what i love to do for the entire month and finish it off with YOU'LL SHOOT YOUR EYE OUT


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Dec 8, 2021)

The three holidays I hate the most are Christmas, thanksgiving, and Easter.  When I was younger I used to get absolutely hammered to get through them.  I would be pounding shots before going to church on Christmas eve and Easter.  It wasn't unusual to do 10 shots before church.  I would usually do 5 double shots of gin and I rarely ever made mixed drinks.  There is no joy on those three holidays.  This year I skipped thanksgiving and Easter.  If I could figure out a way to skip Christmas I would do it.  Now that all my grandparents are dead it's a few less events to go to.  I think the biggest issues are the figurative mask we would all put on to show up for church on Easter and Christmas.  I was raised going to church every Sunday and I never thought very highly of the people that went there.  I considered it to be a complete waste of time.  It felt like complete brain washing to show up for 2 to 3 hours every Sunday.  My memories of going to church as a child seeped into adulthood and I actively avoided anyone who made a habit of going to church on Sunday.  The figurative mask is what made it fake.  People would act one way on Sunday and completely different the other 6 days and 21 hours.  I know we don't discuss religion on here but this is why I hate these holidays.  This year I don't even have the food to look forward to.  I am predicting a very bad illness the night before and will be quarantining at home.  

Slic.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 8, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Fucking hate this time of the year my b day then Christmas then New Years. 🤦‍♂️
> 
> Always had shitty christmases as a kid never got what I wanted my dad always started fights with my mom ate nasty ass food and it is cold as fuck and it snows.
> 
> ...


You have a wife and kids, I see no reason for your unhappiness.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 8, 2021)

A B C XYZ said:


> I gave some idiot a good gift the other day.  I put a hidden camera in my trunk.  I laid a few $1 bills and a $20 in the back.   I then went and ordered my groceries online from Walmart.  And guess what!  I went to pick up my groceries at the pickup location, I acted tired and stupid..... the sucker took the bait and took the $20!    Funny as hell, he told the cops he thought it was a tip!   Well, they hauled his ass off to jail and he was fired on the spot!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all the Thieves!


🙄


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 8, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> You have a wife and kids, I see no reason for your unhappiness.


I agree not unhappy just hate the holidays lol


----------



## j2048b (Dec 9, 2021)

slicwilly2000 said:


> The three holidays I hate the most are Christmas, thanksgiving, and Easter.  When I was younger I used to get absolutely hammered to get through them.  I would be pounding shots before going to church on Christmas eve and Easter.  It wasn't unusual to do 10 shots before church.  I would usually do 5 double shots of gin and I rarely ever made mixed drinks.  There is no joy on those three holidays.  This year I skipped thanksgiving and Easter.  If I could figure out a way to skip Christmas I would do it.  Now that all my grandparents are dead it's a few less events to go to.  I think the biggest issues are the figurative mask we would all put on to show up for church on Easter and Christmas.  I was raised going to church every Sunday and I never thought very highly of the people that went there.  I considered it to be a complete waste of time.  It felt like complete brain washing to show up for 2 to 3 hours every Sunday.  My memories of going to church as a child seeped into adulthood and I actively avoided anyone who made a habit of going to church on Sunday.  The figurative mask is what made it fake.  People would act one way on Sunday and completely different the other 6 days and 21 hours.  I know we don't discuss religion on here but this is why I hate these holidays.  This year I don't even have the food to look forward to.  I am predicting a very bad illness the night before and will be quarantining at home.
> 
> Slic.


When it gets crammed down ur throat u have a tendency to grow up and hate it, seen many a pastors daughter turn into ho's and their brothers become druggies, etc... And vice versa.... Some dont care for the holidays , i like them but i also hate the fake faces, we all carry one...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 9, 2021)

A B C XYZ said:


> I gave some idiot a good gift the other day.  I put a hidden camera in my trunk.  I laid a few $1 bills and a $20 in the back.   I then went and ordered my groceries online from Walmart.  And guess what!  I went to pick up my groceries at the pickup location, I acted tired and stupid..... the sucker took the bait and took the $20!    Funny as hell, he told the cops he thought it was a tip!   Well, they hauled his ass off to jail and he was fired on the spot!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all the Thieves!


On this episode of things that didn't happen


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 9, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> On this episode of things that didn't happen


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 9, 2021)

Yeah ok buddy. Nobody cares about you flipping videos


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 9, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Yeah ok buddy. Nobody cares about you flipping videos


Well, as you can see, it did happen.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 9, 2021)

Doubt it was you. You probably stealing stories. Go away troll


----------



## Geezer (Dec 9, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Doubt it was you. You probably stealing stories. Go away troll



I totally believe him. Meet my wife, here's her pic.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 9, 2021)

A B C XYZ said:


> Well, as you can see, it did happen.


Didn't happen to you, unless you're suddenly a disabled man or an 85 year old woman with alzheimer's.

So basically you proved our point; you're a liar.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 9, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Didn't happen to you, unless you're suddenly a disabled man or an 85 year old woman with alzheimer's.
> 
> So basically you proved our point; you're a liar.


 I'm leaning more towards his avatar pic being real.


----------



## flenser (Dec 9, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Didn't happen to you, unless you're suddenly a disabled man or an 85 year old woman with alzheimer's.
> 
> So basically you proved our point; you're a liar.


And he's 7'1" and weighs 350...  oh wait, that's the other puppet.


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 9, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Didn't happen to you, unless you're suddenly a disabled man or an 85 year old woman with alzheimer's.
> 
> So basically you proved our point; you're a liar.


I'm quite sure he is disabled, meaning his brain has been disabled a long time ago.

So maybe not a lie, just not the way he protrayed it


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 9, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Didn't happen to you, unless you're suddenly a disabled man or an 85 year old woman with alzheimer's.
> 
> So basically you proved our point; you're a liar.


I had my mother with me.       She had her purse snatched 3X at Walmarts.

So I set this up, figuring they would take the $, and sure enough they did.  First time, the guy took the $.

Cops confronted him, and he was so nervous he ripped the $20 accidentally when the cop asked to see in this pockets.

Cop said it was the easiest arrest he ever did, all the evidence was on video.  I had the serial # of the bills written down , etc.

I made the world a safer place!


----------



## Send0 (Dec 9, 2021)

A B C XYZ said:


> I had my mother with me.       She had her purse snatched 3X at Walmarts.
> 
> So I set this up, figuring they would take the $, and sure enough they did.  First time, the guy took the $.
> 
> ...


So you're the disabled man then? Righhhht.

No one believes you. Also, if that really is you then the title of that YouTube channel is very questionable 🤔


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 9, 2021)

A B C XYZ said:


> I had my mother with me.       She had her purse snatched 3X at Walmarts.
> 
> So I set this up, figuring they would take the $, and sure enough they did.  First time, the guy took the $.
> 
> ...


Can you please get the fuck out of here. You are like 0 Fun. I had emorrhoids and I don't now, but  I would trade my emorrhoids free ass for one full of it ff that could spare me reading about your miserable stories and how fucking retarded you are.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 9, 2021)

A B C XYZ said:


> I had my mother with me.       She had her purse snatched 3X at Walmarts.
> 
> So I set this up, figuring they would take the $, and sure enough they did.  First time, the guy took the $.
> 
> ...


So you claim your mamma left her purse in the trunk of the car, which was then given access to a total stranger?

Perhaps you might revisit your response in the thread regarding a 16 year old child, who has basically zero life experience, who accidentally put diesel into a gas vehicle. One was strictly ignorance of not knowing better. The other was stupidity of an adult.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 9, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Can you please get the fuck out of here. You are like 0 Fun. I had emorrhoids and I don't now, but  I would trade my emorrhoids free ass for one full of it ff that could spare me reading about your miserable stories and how fucking retarded you are.



I generally don't feel the need to resort to this, but I'll make an exception in this case.


----------



## JoelR314 (Jan 4, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Fucking hate this time of the year my b day then Christmas then New Years. 🤦‍♂️
> 
> Always had shitty christmases as a kid never got what I wanted my dad always started fights with my mom ate nasty ass food and it is cold as fuck and it snows.
> 
> ...


Yeah hate the holidays. When I was married I had to go to 4 different Christmas celebrations in one weekend, way too much. Now that my folks have passed I want to ignore the whole holiday thing. Plus the gym closes,  less  podcasts and youtube content to distract me when I feel like crap. Not a fan.


----------



## Blacktail (Jan 4, 2022)

Try working retail for 33 years! You will hate every single holiday!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 4, 2022)

Blacktail said:


> Try working retail for 33 years! You will hate every single holiday!


Not is your getting paid commission lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 4, 2022)

JoelR314 said:


> Yeah hate the holidays. When I was married I had to go to 4 different Christmas celebrations in one weekend, way too much. Now that my folks have passed I want to ignore the whole holiday thing. Plus the gym closes,  less  podcasts and youtube content to distract me when I feel like crap. Not a fan.


Yeah I feel you on all this shit I wound out had a perfect time this year if my wife didn’t Yap so much lol 

Podcasts back this week lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 4, 2022)

Blacktail said:


> Try working retail for 33 years! You will hate every single holiday!


I know retail can be awful. I counter with working in the food industry. 24/7 awful


----------

